# mętny wzrok



## anthox

Hello,

Wondering exactly how to understand this collocation, as for "mętny" we have in the SJP both, "o oczach, spojrzeniu: pozbawiony blasku", and "wyrażający niepewność lub niepokój". 

There's a chorus in a hip-hop song that runs,

"Pod blokiem wystarczy jeden rzut okiem
Na betonowe ściany pełne okien
Tubylcy patrzą *mętnym wzrokiem*
Rzeczywistość niełatwa, to historia oparta na faktach" (Killaz Group, "Pod blokiem")

Does it just mean that the locals have sad-looking eyes devoid of life, because they are worn down by this "rzeczywistość niełatwa", or is there a suggestion also that they look threateningly or menacingly at the observer?


----------



## zaffy

"Mętny wzrok" is lifeless because of various reasons, for example, one is bored or sick or has enough of something.


----------



## rotan

I believe in English the expression is 'fishy eyes' (or fish eye), but this probably falls within your second guess better, and overall I think I would agree with zaffy


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> "Mętny wzrok" is lifeless because of various reasons, for example, one is bored or sick or has enough of something.


Or is intoxicated. Perhaps permanently.

In the context of lyrics and people living in the city jungle it can refer to hopelessness, liquors or drugs - or all of them.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Or is intoxicated. Perhaps permanently.
> 
> In the context of lyrics and people living in the city jungle it can refer to hopelessness, liquors or drugs - or all of them.


Exactly!


----------



## Silene Sierra

When somebody has got "mętny wzrok", it might mean this person is helpless, depressed, shocked - especially all of these at the same time.


----------



## Patrycja

The first thing that came into my mind was that someone is on drugs and detached from reality.


----------



## kknd

Iʼd stick slightly more to the text itself, where ‘uneasy realityʼ is the cause… 🤔

(I havenʼt listen the song, but thatʼs all I could conclude from the snippet!)

So definitely your first shot, i.e. « because they are worn down by this "rzeczywistość niełatwa" ».


----------



## Ben Jamin

Silene Sierra said:


> When somebody has got "mętny wzrok", it might mean this person is helpless, depressed, shocked - especially all of these at the same time.


I perceive "mętny wzrok" as a sign of reduced  understanding of what is happening. Reduced because of drunkeness, drugs, illness, confusion or stupidity.


----------

